# Übergänge zwischen verschiedenen Liedern schaffen ?



## -GS-Master (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich möchte mich nun langsam auch an "richtige" Übergänge zwischen 2 Liedern schaffen die in etwa die gleiche Taktgeschwindigkeit haben und habe bis jetzt immer nur das eine Lied einblenden lassen und das andere natürlich aus -.-

Jetzt wollt ich fragen wie ihr eure übergänge schafft -.- bzw. ob es eine "schönere" Möglichkeit dazu gibt, denn mir persönlich ist dies zu langweilig ^^


----------



## The_Maegges (14. Februar 2007)

Also ich sehe da auf die Schnelle zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Den Übergang selbst "komponieren", was aber sehr kompliziert werden kann, insbesondere wenn man möglichst den Sound der entsprechenden Liedern haben möchte.

2. Suche dir Songs, bei denen z.B. ein Synthesizer, der bei einem endet, genauso klingt wie der Anfang des anderen. Dann kannst du einen Übergang erzeugen, der klingt, als ob der Ton gehalten wird und der nächste Song auf diesem Ton aufbaut.


----------

